# SR20VET swap



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

just inquiring, is it possible for me to replace the QR25DE in my 06 bonavista edition with an SR20VET, if so what is required.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Everything is possible but you need to be one of lucky ones to actually find this engine as there is a LOOOOONG waiting list for it worldwide


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I believe it is not an easy swap to do (way too much involved).

What I believe is the best way to go for this kind of power is to turbo the existing qr25; this of course after having done the basic to avoid engine problems (at least balance shaft removal) and improving handling and braking. This will give you more output than what the base sr20vet will.

Many have done this particularly on the specV and the Altima; the nice thing about the x-trail is the awd availability to deliver this added power (my dream) 

And here are a couple of kit suppliers:

Powertech performance:
: Powertech Performance : TURBO KITS

Treadstone:
Treadstone Nissan Spec V Turbo kit - TREADSTONE PERFORMANCE


You really need to know what you are getting into if you want to do this. 

Read this article (all pages):
Jim Wolf Technologies Turbo Nissan QR25DE Powerhouse Part 1
It is written by Mike Kojima (Nissan God himself) and will give you an excellent background into the qr25.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a observation.... $5k+ to purchase the kit and then the labour cost.... I don't know the total overall HP after you install but... is it really worth it.... considering the limited speedlimit restrictions we have in Canada.....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Total output after turbo can reach 300 HP (250 to 270 HP at the wheels).

Good point about kit price, restrictions, etc; is it really worth it... I suppose it depends on the individual and what makes your clock tik 
I wonder why people buy Porche Cayenne and BMW X5 ?


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

T30 Series 1. Dropped in the SR20VET. It is not a simple remove QR25 and replace with SR20. A lot of incompatible issues, not worth the trouble. Perhaps as suggested get a Turbo. However, still cannot confirm whether the current auto gearbox can handle the extra power.


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah it's possible but I think it's a matter of luck. lol


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

mgfiest said:


> Just a observation.... $5k+ to purchase the kit and then the labour cost.... I don't know the total overall HP after you install but... is it really worth it.... considering the limited speedlimit restrictions we have in Canada.....


I'm 17, you tell me. none the less, I'm taking it into consideration, the QR25DE feels almost morbid


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

then buy a car with more HP


----------

